# Livingston big dogs



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Stuck inside thinking of being on the lake, the question popped in my head. Whats the biggest boat on Livingston, how about the fastest, oldest, most horse power, etc. Ive seen a big cabin boat at the island but dont know the size and such.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This is quickly becoming necessary.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Noah mainly fishes Conroe and Somerville. :dance:


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Talked to a guy other day at beacon with a small big block speed boat. Said he has hit mid 140s gps. boats probably 17 foot if not smaller. It was small. I wanted to ride but wind had picked way up.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

quackills05 said:


> Talked to a guy other day at beacon with a small big block speed boat. Said he has hit mid 140s gps. boats probably 17 foot if not smaller. It was small. I wanted to ride but wind had picked way up.


Wow. Years ago there was a guy with a black picklfork looking boat that had twin 250 mercs. Think he said 140's I've never seen that boat again though. Seen some Baja's probley in the 30-40' range
Those guys are out every summer. Dont know who or where they lanch from


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

In the early 70's a fellow built a stern paddle wheel riverboat on the foreshore at the Old KOA at new 190 bridge.
It was about 60' long X 20' with three decks. He was going to do lake cruises. As I understand he never could get Coast Guard and insurance clearance. I don't know what happened to it.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I used to sit under the pavilion at Gilmores FM356 marina and drink cold beer and watch sanctioned boat races. There were some rigs up there that could flat out fly. That portion of the lake doesn't get near the traffic it did in the late 70's. I've heard the old marina is up for sale.


----------



## LR95S97 (Feb 2, 2011)

The paddleboat that Sunbeam refers to is located in a cove just north of Waterwood. It looks to be 'beached'.....


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> In the early 70's a fellow built a stern paddle wheel riverboat on the foreshore at the Old KOA at new 190 bridge.
> It was about 60' long X 20' with three decks. He was going to do lake cruises. As I understand he never could get Coast Guard and insurance clearance. I don't know what happened to it.


Not sure if it is the same one but there is one docked in the last cove on the west side before the high lines heading North. Its been there several years


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

whsalum said:


> I used to sit under the pavilion at Gilmores FM356 marina and drink cold beer and watch sanctioned boat races. There were some rigs up there that could flat out fly. That portion of the lake doesn't get near the traffic it did in the late 70's. I've heard the old marina is up for sale.


I didn't remember the name of the marina but I certainly remember those races. That was fun times watching those races, little wooden hulls with huge motors. I remember thinking about how did they stay floating with that big ole motor. Oh wait I have seen a couple sink before.

There was a man there that did motor repairs and Daddy would take our boat there sometimes. We lived right up the road in Jungle Village.

Now that was a boat, I think it was called a "Terry Bass Boat" or "tiger" something like that. It had a 70 hp evinrude with push button shift and good ole stick steering.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

SeaOx I have seen several sink when they would slow after there run. That's the only weekend I didn't mind not getting to fish. Do you remember the fish market that was on the bank of the lake and the pipe awning on the trlr next door? I sold fish to that market for several years and my dad built that pipe awning in front of his trlr when he retired in the 70's. Good times !!!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I sure do remember that, wow those were the days for sure. The funny things is at the time I never really thought about the Lake being brand new. I guess I was too young to think about that sort of thing. My MY where has the time gone?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I know Loy has mentioned going up to Gilmores Marina and watching those races. We may all have met at one time or another up there. Where has time gone indeed. That lil marina could flat out get rowdy on the weekends !! I can even remember floating patches of grass getting on my lines up there in those days. Not sure where the grass went


----------

